# I have a mythos



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Upgraditis should be kept at bay for a while now.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice man , keep the machine itches away for a while. Looks good !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking good...Looks like the Bournemouth one from Gumtree


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Poor little Vario looks as if it's taken fright!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Not from gumtree I missed that one.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks very nice!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers, can safely say imo the mythos is the best grinder I've used. As for the vario in time it'll make way for a Tanzania. Until then it can be in 'fright'









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool grinder and machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Looking good...Looks like the Bournemouth one from Gumtree


I am looking at the same picture as you, and enjoy a good murder mystery novel, but I cannot see any clues that would suggest Bournemouth. I thought all Mythi looked the same!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to the club pal...looks cool next to the musica ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

is it worth making comments on here anymore?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

bubbajvegas said:


> Welcome to the club pal...looks cool next to the musica ?


They were meant to be together.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glevum, I am only asking why you think it came from the Bournemouth girl?

If you cannot explain your thoughts no problem!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is he not right in a round about sort of sixth sense way?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course, had Glevum said, 'last week' he would be wrong but since he put no date on his reference, then he could technically be right


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Had he asked in 3 weeks then he'd definitely be right as it stands he's kind of right. Right?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no he is right!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I know.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

But I thought he meant the one from a couple of week ago

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> no he is right!!


Er, what the *%#^ are you all talking about??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Er, what the *%#^ are you all talking about??


I think they have the 6th sense , they see dead people or old grinders


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

???!! I'm lost... is this an Abbot & Costello sketch? So who's on one...?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> ???!! I'm lost... is this an Abbot & Costello sketch? So who's on one...?


Brilliant! Who's Abbott and who's Costello though?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Brilliant! Who's Abbott and who's Costello though?


I take it you are referring to Russ and Elvis ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, to explain. I wondered why Glevum said it looked like the one from Gumtree in Bournemouth. The girl who sells them has had several in the past 9 months, but never regularly. Since they all look the same I wondered which one was being referred to. I sold my Mythos to Geordie and it did technically come from a Gumtree advert but in January!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

so did bubbas for a lot less!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ok, to explain. I wondered why Glevum said it looked like the one from Gumtree in Bournemouth. The girl who sells them has had several in the past 9 months, but never regularly. Since they all look the same I wondered which one was being referred to. I sold my Mythos to Geordie and it did technically come from a Gumtree advert but in January!


But are you Russ or Elvis tho ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> so did bubbas for a lot less!


Good for him









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new mythos


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I had my first real test today. 15 guests. My musica didn't let me down. The mythos delivered constantly too.

The steam was slightly lower by the last shot however it was still strong enough to heat milk in 30 seconds.

So if you're considering one I'm yet to find fault on musica our mythos.


----------

